# RNC - Real Estate Corp



## adobee (29 June 2006)

What are your thoughts on run property..??

Residential rentals are increasing strongly across the board which in turn will effect the company income and value?
Does one expect a property management business to pick up in its second year?
Is the value of the rent roll assett worth more?

Your thoughts please, it took a big hit earlier in the year is it a good buy?


----------



## adobee (28 August 2006)

*Re: RNC - Run Property*

RNC property made large losses in their final report and are looking to soon raise capital. The company has shown the largest cost is staffing which is staff brought in from realestate offices they have bought and then extra on their rental hotlines etc.
The shares are trading at around 16cents.

Do people feel that the property management industry is suited to a public company and corporate style operations or more so small independent real estate offices ? A comparable company may be oaks who run hotels & management rights ?

Does anyone own property managed by run property ?

Has any one invested in this company at the current share price or higher ?


----------



## adobee (12 June 2009)

*Re: RNC - Run Property*

Run property who has been bleeding money for some time is giving away free 2gig USB keys if you sign up for their news letter.. I think a costly excercise for a company who needs money.. however if you want a USB you may want to sign up for their newsletter...

http://www.run.com.au/owners/investment.php


----------



## System (10 November 2013)

On October 17th, 2013, Run Corp Limited changed its name to Real Estate Corp Limited.


----------



## System (17 April 2014)

On April 16th, 2014, Real Estate Corp Limited (RNC) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition by Namarong Investment Pty Ltd.


----------

